# Croydon Service Centre



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

I need my Bulova Accutron servicing, I was wondering if anyone had used this company. Croydon Service Centre, they appear to specialise in Accutron watches.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think Roy has recommended them in the past

I haven't heard any bad reports


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have one with them currently, hopefully being finished soon.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I sent them my Citizen 8550. Apparently Bulova used the movement too. The guy I spoke to earlier said he used to work for Bulova. Signs are good but won't know for sure till it comes back.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for the replies, I'll get in touch with them and see if I can get a price.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Just to round off my experience, I just got a written estimate (in the post) from Croydon Service Centre. Overhauling and replacing the circuit on my Crystron comes to well over £200, which may be reasonable for the work involved with scarce parts, but is astronomically more than the watch is worth. What they didn't say when they suggested I send in the watch for appraisal is there's a charge of £30 to return it without doing the work. So, let's just say I won't be going back.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I just got my Accutron back fully serviced and running sweetly from them. I was aware of the £30 fee if I didn't go ahead in advance, but decided to have the work done so it didn't apply. I have already recommended a fried to get their Spaceview quoted for.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

spinynorman said:


> Just to round off my experience, I just got a written estimate (in the post) from Croydon Service Centre. Overhauling and replacing the circuit on my Crystron comes to well over £200, which may be reasonable for the work involved with scarce parts, but is astronomically more than the watch is worth. What they didn't say when they suggested I send in the watch for appraisal is there's a charge of £30 to return it without doing the work. So, let's just say I won't be going back.


 £30 to get someone to evaluate the problem and provide a quote for repair doesn't sound unreasonable to me. I think Omega charged £40 to investigate and report but that did include the cost of sending the watch back to me


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

chas g said:


> £30 to get someone to evaluate the problem and provide a quote for repair doesn't sound unreasonable to me. I think Omega charged £40 to investigate and report but that did include the cost of sending the watch back to me


 Yes, I agree, but if I'd known in advance I might not have sent it in. Also, this isn't an Omega. Or even an Accutron. Maybe it's my imagination, but the cost of watch repairs seems to have gone up massively post lockdown.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I used Croydon Service Centre in April 2019 to fix my ailing Accutron Astronaut.

They told me about the £30 inspection charge before I sent the watch to them but I did make an email enquiry first. Final cost to fix it was £250 +£11 P&P/Insurance + VAT = £313.20.

Not bad I thought given that I don't know anyone else in the country that currently works on the Bulova 214 movement.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

spinynorman said:


> Maybe it's my imagination, but the cost of watch repairs seems to have gone up massively post lockdown.


 I also think it is a shortage of experienced repairers, my two regular go-to repairers have recently retired. It is getting harder to find people prepared to work on old watches, many also lack the the large parts inventories a lot of the old-timers had accumulated


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

rhaythorne said:


> I used Croydon Service Centre in April 2019 to fix my ailing Accutron Astronaut.
> 
> They told me about the £30 inspection charge before I sent the watch to them but I did make an email enquiry first. Final cost to fix it was £250 +£11 P&P/Insurance + VAT = £313.20.
> 
> Not bad I thought given that I don't know anyone else in the country that currently works on the Bulova 214 movement.


 To be fair, I've already been told by a reputable watchmaker that he couldn't get the parts for a Citizen 8550. Between all the replies today, I think you guys are talking me round. :thumbsup:


----------

